# Another stupid yogurt question



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

This is a result of reading the thread in Country Families regarding yogurt makers, and deciding to give it a try.

I tried this yesterday, and the results weren't so good.


I slowly heated the milk to 185, then let it cool to 118; added yogurt and mixed thoroughly, then jarred up and put in crock pot

this is where things went wrong. My kids got really needy, and when I came back to check the temp, it was up to 160 (crock pot was in warm mode, and I was suprised it got that hot. At this point, I figured I had killed the active culture, but decided to keep the experiment going. Put standoffs between the jars and the bottom of the crock pot, and took most of the water out. I monitored the temperature for a couple hours and it stayed at about 90-100 degrees at the top of the jars.


I let them sit overnight. At some point in the night, there was a brief power outage and the crockpot didn't come back on. Top of the jar temp was 70 degrees, but the milk had thickened and looked yogurt-like.

The thing is, I don't know if it's safe or not, and 'just trying it' seems like microbial roulette. Went ahead and put the jars in the fridge, pending some kind of expert opinion on the matter.


----------



## StayPuff (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi. All you need to do, is smell it first. If it doesn't smell 'bad', then take a small spoonful and put it into your mouth. Move it all around in your mouth so that all of your senses get a good dose of it. If it tastes good, your fine. If it tastes bad, throw it out. If your stomach begins to 'churn', eat a couple slices of bread with something on them like peanut butter, to take the taste away. Drink some water.... you'll be fine.

Fortunately, it's pretty hard to die from spoiled milk products. Many people have drank or eaten spoiled, curdled, and even rancid milk products (including myself) with nothing more than a severe upset stomach and diarrhea. Like sour cream, yogurt goes through a 'spoiling' type of process. So really, it can only grow rancid and/or mold. You and some other people reading this might think I'm crazy or stupid, but when yogurt or sour cream gets mold on top (while in the fridge), all you need to do is carefully scrape off the mold, not pushing any down into the good part, and it is fine. My mother-in-law didn't believe this, so I let a container of sour cream get so moldy on top of it, that it turned pink! I carefully scraped off every bit of the mold, grabbed a new spoon, and put a huge glob right into my mouth with her watching. Of course nothing happened, and it even tasted great, but my mother-in-law thought I was suicidal!

No doubt that the anal retentive "safety police" will feel the need to chime in on my HIGHLY questionable comments! :rainprf:


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I'd worry more about it not tasting good than getting sick from it.

However if it really was 160 possible that it was recolonized by some airborne stuff rather than yogurt but I wouldn't be afraid to try it.


----------

